# Plant Back Restrictions



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Looking to overseed my Timothy later this year, but am ready to hit the pasture with some herbicide to control some broadleaf a coming in since taking off the hay.

Plant back restrictions: How long do you wait after applying herbicides?

From the Pasturegard label:









120 days sounds like 3 months! I'm into October if I read that label correctly.

Haven't yet found anything on 2,4-d


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill- I can tell you from personal experience that the impacts on Timothy are real- it's one of the reasons that I am thinking oo making Timothy an annual-2 yr crop and staying with rup. With no luck on spring seedlings I can not solve the need to spray winter annuals and overseed at the same time


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Looking to overseed my Timothy later this year, but am ready to hit the pasture with some herbicide to control some broadleaf a coming in since taking off the hay.
> 
> Plant back restrictions: How long do you wait after applying herbicides?
> 
> ...


Actually Bill, 120 days would be 4 months.....2-4d has a 45 day waiting period on new seedings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Yea - 4 months. There's a reason I never made it to being a brain surgeon and the spared patients live another day.... 

Interesting you can late summer/August seed, let it grow into the fall and hit it with the same herbicide and all appears to be good with that path.

I'm wondering the reasoning/science for plant back restrictions on grass (not legumes). 2,4,-d nor Pasturegard carry any peremergents or have residuals. Wondering - does the new seeded growth carry the herbicide, like post harvest after 2,4-d, i.e. 30 day restriction, does the herbicide act like a premergant, or something else.

Bottom line is - sounds like I'm out of luck for overseeding after applying herbicide.

Goat hay is looking more and more attractive every day....    

Bill


----------

